
I'm a researcher. Appreciate if you took my survey about GitHub and StackOverflow - giggybyte
https://gist.github.com/Giggybyte/845d1aaaba4e2281b42b45acb6f0fc6b#file-githubstackoverflowsurvey-md
======
giggybyte
Sorry for the butchered title, but HN limits it to 80 characters. The survey
is about your perceptions of GitHub and Stack Overflow. I'm trying to build as
big of a sample size as possible, so any help is appreciated!

More survey info is available in the link I submitted.

